# Cell vs Super Skrull



## Ulti (Jan 5, 2012)

Spawned after an epic conversation spanning the previous two nights involving Marvel vs Capcom and DBZ

Besides, it seems like an interesting match.

How does this go?

Of course this plays

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y35Lew0k1jE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jan 5, 2012)

Super Skrull is a good deal faster via powerscaling (fairly sure he's FTL)

Has he demonstrated planet+ busting firepower or least the power to consistently harm people with planet+ durability?

Cell's regeneration and lack of oxygen requirement are helpful assets here. So would Shunkan Idou if it's Super Perfect Cell we're dealing with here.


----------



## Nevermind (Jan 5, 2012)

Gotta be honest Ulti, I saw an op of "The Penetrator" and immediately thought this was a troll thread.

@Kaiser, it would be SPC unless otherwise stated.


----------



## Ulti (Jan 5, 2012)

Not sure if I want to use Super Perfect Cell or just Perfect Cell to be honest.

I don't know if K'lrt has planet busting firepower or not but I think he has planet level durability along with regen of his own

I haven't seen any lightspeed or above feats from Super Skrull yet nor do I know who you could powerscale from


----------



## Ulti (Jan 5, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> Gotta be honest Ulti, I saw an op of "The Penetrator" and immediately thought this was a troll thread.
> 
> @Kaiser, it would be SPC unless otherwise stated.



This makes me very sad 

It was a dare


----------



## Nevermind (Jan 5, 2012)

Well I'll just use it to reference, but the wiki says nothing about FTL, however it does mention planetary+ firepower and durability:

material many times tougher than iron

Not sure how accurate it is but I'll just assume it's pretty solid.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jan 5, 2012)

Oh, I'm sure he has some scaling to work with here: it's cosmic Marvel, lack of FTL means you're basically *not* a player in that space.

even if it's just from one scan from one volume, _somebody_ will post up SS jumping lightyears via stretching powers or the like


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 5, 2012)

KaiserWombat said:


> Has he demonstrated planet+ busting firepower or least the power to consistently harm people with planet+ durability?



I don't recall if his individual FF power sets match the originals (I think so, if only because the Super Skrull makes Skrulls proud compared to the inferior copies fodderized during Secret Invasion) in which case Invisible Woman's forcefields alone have stood up to Savage Hulk punches, some Gladiator punches (which made her pass out from the effort but Gladiator is a total physical planet buster and high level Herald type), Ragnarok's lightning, etc. and those fields can be busted out from people's insides.



Nevermind said:


> Gotta be honest Ulti, I saw an op of "The Penetrator" and immediately thought this was a troll thread.



I already knew The Penetrator was Ultimecia because of Loungeleaks.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 5, 2012)

KaiserWombat said:


> even if it's just from one scan from one volume, _somebody_ will post up SS jumping lightyears via stretching powers or the like



I can post Thor hyping his power and needing to bust out the Anti-Force to BFR him if you want.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jan 5, 2012)

You can if you wish.

Is it consistent with SS' standard power though? Or is he typically given much lower showings then that?

Because I'm fairly sure Silver Surfer finds Super Skrull to be little more than a large nuisance (at least it was some Herald of Galactus that was kicking his ass), and Thor = Heralds at his "classic" PL.


----------



## BenTennyson (Jan 5, 2012)

Super Skrull can achieve lightspeed in space, but what about his reflexes?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 5, 2012)

KaiserWombat said:


> You can if you wish.



Well now I don't. 

I don't have that stuff at hand but IIRC it was from Stan Lee and Jack Kirby's original Thor run.



> Is it consistent with SS' standard power though? Or is he typically given much lower showings then that?



His consistency is being a threat to the Fantastic Four (he's all of them in one in presentation alone) and being part of the cosmic crowds that aren't fodder. Take that as you will.



> Because I'm fairly sure Silver Surfer finds Super Skrull to be little more than a large nuisance (at least it was some Herald of Galactus that was kicking his ass), and Thor = Heralds at his "classic" PL.



Not gonna touch the "Thor vs what Herald" thing with a ten foot pole, but Super Skrull being a nuisance to a serious Surfer wouldn't be anything to be embarrassed about, because he's widely considered to be the strongest Herald, has more showings than any of them (what with having more than a hundred issues for himself since the Silver Age just from his solo titles) and he comboed his Cosmic Awareness+Energy Manipulation powers into humiliating Gladiator.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jan 5, 2012)

sorry to have killed your interest 

And yeah, I _just_ realised in the middle of typing it that Mr. Silver "I traverse millions of lightyears in seconds" Surfer isn't exactly a great benchmark to prove that an inferior opponent *isn't* FTL: then I thought "fuck it, I shall embrace my mistake"

Not fodder? Easily superluminal in my mind, then.


----------



## I3igAl (Jan 5, 2012)

Cell doesn't have any solid resistance to heat.
Also shouldn't Super Skrull be able to cut his inner organs into pieces with his forcefields?


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jan 5, 2012)

Cell got the entire top end of his body blown to smithereens, then later blew _himself_ up into smithereens save for a single cell

Both times, he regenerated without a major issue (though he was unsure whether he could've survived the latter).

Safe to say that a few squished organs isn't going to completely defeat the android.


----------



## Toriko (Jan 5, 2012)

Any heat Freeza endured when Namek exploded should be applicable to Cell, seeing as how he has his DNA.


----------



## Nevermind (Jan 5, 2012)

Is there a way to get a figure for that?

And yeah, cutting his inner organs to pieces won't work.


----------



## SpaceMook (Jan 5, 2012)

Can't SS get a power up from a Skull Satellite that temporary boosts all four powers to above what the FF4 can normally achieve with theirs?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 5, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> And yeah, cutting his inner organs to pieces won't work.



Rooting expanding forcefield bubbles could though.



SpaceMook said:


> Can't SS get a power up from a Skull Satellite that temporary boosts all four powers to above what the FF4 can normally achieve with theirs?



What was that from, again?


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jan 5, 2012)

I thought that K'lrt (the original Super-Skrull) received a permament boost through Skrull technology to have his powers outmatch the 60s Fantastic Four in its original appearance, and has been more-or-less at that level ever since?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 5, 2012)

KaiserWombat said:


> I thought that K'lrt (the original Super-Skrull) received a permament boost through Skrull technology to have his powers outmatch the 60s Fantastic Four in its original appearance, and has been more-or-less at that level ever since?



I think so. :/

I'm sure I have all those comics (the Super Skrull was from the first handful of Fantastic Four years), but have been procrastinating on actually reading them back-to-back.


----------



## Nevermind (Jan 5, 2012)

Charcan said:


> Rooting expanding forcefield bubbles could though.



How would that work against his regen?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 5, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> How would that work against his regen?



Unless his cells can regenerate with more force than say, Savage Hulk's punches plus (if SS's powers are indeed stronger than Invisible Woman's), we're talking about internal wounds that aren't being closed, to the point of disrupting his body given how big those forcefields can be made, and how they can be made into all manner of shapes, not just bubbles.

Just a thought.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 6, 2012)

KaiserWombat said:


> Super Skrull is a good deal faster via powerscaling (fairly sure he's FTL)



Nope. Relativistic at best.



> Has he demonstrated planet+ busting firepower or least the power to consistently harm people with planet+ durability?



Yes, he's got some hax.



Charcan said:


> I don't recall if his individual FF power sets match the originals (I think so, if only because the Super Skrull makes Skrulls proud compared to the inferior copies fodderized during Secret Invasion) in which case Invisible Woman's forcefields alone have stood up to Savage Hulk punches, some Gladiator punches (which made her pass out from the effort but Gladiator is a total physical planet buster and high level Herald type), Ragnarok's lightning, etc. and those fields can be busted out from people's insides.



Actually his powers are pretty much portrayed as being superior to the FF, he absorbed the destruction of the Harvester of Sorrow, for example.

He also has some powers the FF don't have, like hypnosis and the ability to create antimatter (which would be very useful here)



KaiserWombat said:


> Cell got the entire top end of his body blown to smithereens, then later blew _himself_ up into smithereens save for a single cell
> 
> Both times, he regenerated without a major issue (though he was unsure whether he could've survived the latter).
> 
> Safe to say that a few squished organs isn't going to completely defeat the android.



Actually wrong, in the manga he has a core (or maybe more than one) about the size of a walnut that can regenerate him, if that is destroyed he can't regenerate. Internal forcefields could take that out.


----------



## Nevermind (Jan 6, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Actually wrong, in the manga he has a core (or maybe more than one) about the size of a walnut that can regenerate him, if that is destroyed he can't regenerate. Internal forcefields could take that out.



It would have to be more than one since I recall him pointing at his head when talking about it but he regenerated with half his body blown off before.

If you ask me it'll be pretty hard to kill him with internal forcefields (unless they vaporize everything they come in contact with or something) since he can come back from being blown in pieces.

I guess this comes down to Skrull's reactions. Maybe Cell could get the drop on him with a Solar Flare followed by a Kamehameha?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 6, 2012)

I usually just chalk that up to an inconsistency.

Kl'rt can project Nova Flames from his own body which are brighter than the sun, I highly doubt taiyoken would bother him


----------



## Ulti (Jan 6, 2012)

To be fair here.

Would Kl'rt even know about Cell, his regeneration and how he does it? I mean IIRC he flat out told the Z fighters the mechanics of his regeneration and they took it from there.

So Super Skrull might not go straight to going for the cores with his forcefields.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 6, 2012)

Just saying they are vulnerable. But really I see nova flames or antimatter being the finishers here


----------



## Ulti (Jan 6, 2012)

I generally didn't know he could generate antimatter although as Brohan said Cell having Frieza's DNA with him tanking the heat on Namek and that jazz, might help Cell against the nova flames.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jan 6, 2012)

Apparently the antimatter is from manipulating Human Torch's powers to a finer degree, though I've never seen K'lrt use it beyond his original demonstration of prowess to the Skrull scientists that enhanced him.


----------



## Ulti (Jan 6, 2012)

I was wondering how the Human Torch's abilities would lead to generating antimatter

but eh, it kinda makes sense. I think he used it against the Young Avengers.


----------



## Nevermind (Jan 6, 2012)

Antimatter would work.

Skrull has relativistic reactions but under normal circumstances hypersonic movement speed, right?


----------



## BenTennyson (Jan 6, 2012)

The fact that Goku blew up his upper half once and he regen'd from that, and that when he self destructed and was supposedly going to take the planet with him, and still regen'd from that, is enough for me to say that the little nucleus thing he has in his head is super durable.

High unlikely that Goku's Kamehameha and his own self destruct both somehow missed the nucleus, knamsayn?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 6, 2012)

He said it was luck that allowed the lump to survive his self - destruct, he honestly didn't expect it to


----------



## Ulti (Jan 6, 2012)

Well it exceeded his expectations 

Maybe Cell actually underestimated himself


----------



## BenTennyson (Jan 6, 2012)

Right. 

But that doesn't contradict anything. He was lucky that his nucleus was as durable as it was. 

It basically has two durability feats already. Hard to deny it that.


----------



## dwabn (Jan 6, 2012)

havent followed Kl'rt in awhile,
question, has he improved significantly since annihilation?

as he was fairly unimpressive there compared to most of the marvel cosmic scene, especially the other sub-herald ppl. 

Though with his hax and decent durability he should have the advantage here even though cell probably has more outright firepower(per se), speed wise they should be decently similar, as high end hypersonics.


----------



## Ulti (Jan 6, 2012)

A DBZ vs Marvel match up that is being debated in a civilized manner? and seems to be close?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 6, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> A DBZ vs Marvel match up that is being debated in a civilized manner? and seems to be close?



It's magic!


----------



## Ulti (Jan 6, 2012)

I tell you, I'm magic.


----------



## Heavenly King (Jan 6, 2012)

super skrull got this 

brain bubble or super nova take your pick


----------



## Light Bringer (Jan 6, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> How would that work against his regen?



Cell is not impervious to physical attacks, IIRC Gohan was beating the crap out of him with just kicks and punches, so i'd say he's not regenerating from getting his brain repeatedly squeezed like a lemon... at least not with ease.


----------



## I3igAl (Jan 6, 2012)

Light Bringer said:


> Cell is not impervious to physical attacks, IIRC Gohan was beating the crap out of him with just kicks and punches, so i'd say he's not regenerating from getting his brain repeatedly squeezed like a lemon... at least not with ease.



Also the shields are still in the way of his regrowing limbs effectively crippling him.


----------



## Heavenly King (Jan 6, 2012)

KaiserWombat said:


> I thought that K'lrt (the original Super-Skrull) received a permament boost through Skrull technology to have his powers outmatch the 60s Fantastic Four in its original appearance, and has been more-or-less at that level ever since?



 K'lrt doesn't need the technology any more he has been augmented beyond the old levels of power


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 6, 2012)

Superskrull points at cell and Cell's body explodes in a bloody mess
But he regenerates, so K'Lrt will take the standard anti regeneration procedure which is explode him once again but contain all of the explosion inside a neat little bubble, and then makes the bubble's insides go nova
He then goes home and turns into a family man


----------



## Apo Calypsos (Mar 22, 2012)

Cell wins in any category.

You say Skrull is only hypersonic in travel speed? Yeah Cell gets out of his reach and blows up the planet.


----------



## feebas_factor (Mar 22, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Superskrull points at cell and Cell's body explodes in a bloody mess
> But he regenerates, so K'Lrt will take the standard anti regeneration procedure which is explode him once again but contain all of the explosion inside a neat little bubble, and then makes the bubble's insides go nova
> He then goes home and turns into a family man



Not 100% sure Cell is just gonna sit there and let Superskrull burst him repeatedly.


----------



## Ulti (Mar 22, 2012)

> He then goes home and turns into a family man



Funny thing being, Cell is a family man


----------



## Surtur (Mar 22, 2012)

Ok, this is an utter stomp.  Cell is much faster then Super Skrull and could shrug off literally every single thing he could do to him.

Super Skrull is not nor has he ever been a planet buster, nor does he have enhanced reflexes anywhere near Cell.  I'm not even sure where the planet busting claims come from, nobody in the Fantastic Four has anywhere near planet busting power.

This fight is over before Skrull even knows it has begun.

People keep talking about Skrull being able to point at him and blow him up.  He ever once done this?  If so, was the person he did it to anywhere near as durable as Cell?  Not that it matters since Cell could just regen, but I'm still curious.

I can't even begin to wrap my head around some of the things claimed here.  Did Super Skrull recently undergo a massive massive powerup?


----------



## Cooler (Mar 22, 2012)

Has Super Skrull got the reactions to do a brain bubble when the opponent is moving at massively hypersonic speeds? Cell ain't going to stand there. Can he keep up with teleportation? If Cell disappears from view to charge let rip with big planet buster can Super Skrull track him? 

Not really sure what anti matter is supposed to do, IIRC anti matter needs to be specific to the material you want it to react with. Nova flames seems like the best bet to put Cell down.


----------



## Surtur (Mar 22, 2012)

Cooler said:


> Has Super Skrull got the reactions to do a brain bubble when the opponent is moving at massively hypersonic speeds? Cell ain't going to stand there. Can he keep up with teleportation? If Cell disappears from view to charge let rip with big planet buster can Super Skrull track him?



He really doesn't have the reflexes.  Skrulls normally don't have seriously enhanced reflexes, and none of the members of the F4 have any either.  So I'm not sure why having their powers would grant him that, even if his version of the powers are superior.



> Nova flames seems like the best bet to put Cell down.



I honestly don't see it happening.  Unless they've put down some seriously durable people.

Though as you said, Cell flings a planet buster at Skrull as soon as the fight begins, at speeds too fast for him to react to.  The fight is over before it's begun.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 22, 2012)

"At speeds too fast for him to react to"

Cell is massively hypersonic. SS has relativistic reactions which is far better.


----------



## BrandoM (Mar 22, 2012)

What feats does SS have of relativistic reactions? Cell has at least reacted to kamehamehas that have left far past the atmosphere in a panel, casually and has basic obvious reactions to stuff like Freeza's finger beam which was so fast to be invisible to someone who could shoot off stuff that went to the moon in seconds. What feats does Super Skrull have of that type of reaction speed, that don't involve flying in space in a straight line?


----------



## Surtur (Mar 22, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> "At speeds too fast for him to react to"
> 
> Cell is massively hypersonic. SS has relativistic reactions which is far better.



Point me to one speed feat for Super Skrull on the level you are claiming, a feat that isn't simply "He flew somewhere fast".

Heck, just point me to a feat that is similar to a much slower character then Cell.  If you know DBZ, and you remember when Roshi and Krillin fought at one tournament, and in the blink of an eye they had an entire exchange which they then proceeded to have to explain each part bit by bit because it happened so fast the audience saw none of it.

If you're not familiar with what I'm talking about, then just give some type of feat where Super Skrull shows reaction time good enough to catch bullets fired from a machine gun or something.

Surely if the character is legitimately this fast there will be more feats showcasing this besides flying from point A to point B.  I'm not trying to be rude here, but this is the first time I've ever seen anyone claim Super Skrull is a lightspeed(or near lightspeed) planet buster.


----------



## BrandoM (Mar 22, 2012)

Yeah, just as a pure reaction feat from the Cell era, there were casual reactions to blasts that went way outside of the atmosphere "instantly" (in the manga), or in a second or so (in the anime). 

That's ignoring stuff like Piccolo's masenko going to the moon in seconds way back when (and them obviously able to dodge stuff like that later on), and stuff like a winded and beaten Gohan dodging a blast that was batted through the entire planet instantly later on that matches this. 

So, just the lowballing speed of reacting to something, say, 1/10th of the way to the moon in a second (which is relativistic), does super Skrull have anything of that speed?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 22, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Superskrull points at cell and Cell's body explodes in a bloody mess
> But he regenerates, so K'Lrt will take the standard anti regeneration procedure which is explode him once again but contain all of the explosion inside a neat little bubble, and then makes the bubble's insides go nova
> He then goes home and turns into a family man


Right answer here.


----------



## feebas_factor (Mar 22, 2012)

Cooler said:


> Has Super Skrull got the reactions to do a brain bubble when the opponent is moving at massively hypersonic speeds? Cell ain't going to stand there. Can he keep up with teleportation? If Cell disappears from view to charge let rip with big planet buster can Super Skrull track him?
> 
> Not really sure what anti matter is supposed to do, IIRC anti matter needs to be specific to the material you want it to react with. Nova flames seems like the best bet to put Cell down.



Agree with you mostly, but one point - antimatter actually just annihilates itself along with ANY kind of matter it touches, regardless of what it is. Also technically that should bypass durability if it can make direct contact.

...this is of course assuming the antimatter Super Skrull uses is similar to the real stuff, and not just some kind of made-up fictional version of antimatter with obscure properties.


----------



## Heavenly King (Mar 23, 2012)

K'lrt goes supernova bye bye cell


----------



## Surtur (Mar 23, 2012)

Heavenly King said:


> K'lrt goes supernova bye bye cell



How is he doing this before Cell reacts?  Furthermore, who is the most durable person he's hurt with his nova?


----------



## eaebiakuya (Mar 23, 2012)

Heavenly King said:


> K'lrt goes supernova bye bye cell



I have a question. Did SS ever used Supernova ? Because in one issue, when Johnny used Nova powers, SS used anti-matter. He said " your Nova vs My Anti Matter".

I never found a scan with SS using Supernova. Im not sure if can use that.


----------



## Heavenly King (Mar 24, 2012)

Surtur said:


> How is he doing this before Cell reacts?  Furthermore, who is the most durable person he's hurt with his nova?



Thor and many others



eaebiakuya said:


> I have a question. Did SS ever used Supernova ? Because in one issue, when Johnny used Nova powers, SS used anti-matter. He said " your Nova vs My Anti Matter".
> 
> I never found a scan with SS using Supernova. Im not sure if can use that.




That's his version of his own supernova


----------



## Surtur (Mar 24, 2012)

So he hurt Thor?  Same Thor who has no problem wading into the center of the sun, that Thor?

Anyways, what about speed feats?


----------



## Heavenly King (Mar 24, 2012)

Surtur said:


> So he hurt Thor?  Same Thor who has no problem wading into the center of the sun, that Thor?
> 
> Anyways, what about speed feats?



what is it you want to see??


----------



## MisterShin (Mar 25, 2012)

What freiza did to krillin,
Cell does to Super Skrull. 

Sayonara 

Super Skrull ain't keeping up with Cell using Teleport, SS doesn't have a means of tracking Cell besides eye-sight.

Also people forget Cell has forcefield " Android Barrier ".


----------



## Surtur (Mar 25, 2012)

Heavenly King said:


> what is it you want to see??



Any feats at all that don't consist of "he flew really fast" to show Skrull has reaction time anywhere near Cell.

After all, if he's legitimately that fast he probably has feats other then flying from point a to point b that showcase these high end reflexes of his.

Even feats as low end as Skrull bullet timing would be welcome.


----------



## Heavenly King (Mar 25, 2012)

List go down the list here What Super Skrull has that win his battle over Cell

Hypnotic Gaze: The Super-Skrull possesses certain hypnotic abilities. Cell has no defense vs things like this


Invisibility he Super-Skrull possesses the mental ability to manipulate ambient cosmic energy for a variety of effects, including the rendering of himself and other objects invisible, and the construction of solid, invisible force fields. Cell has no why of finding him at all and on top of this he'll have to deal with him smashing him with blows that hurt thor and the hulk.
this
this
this
this

Psionic Force Fields: The Super-Skrull, through concentration, is able to project a field of psionic force which he can manipulate into a number of relatively simple forms; rectangular planes, cylinders, globes, domes, cones, etc. Things Cell will have a very hard time dealing with
this
Brain bubble ( this attack right here would destroy Cell's little lump in his head

Forces Fields

Link removed
this


----------



## Toriko (Mar 25, 2012)

Cell was blown to shit twice, including his head, and regened from it.

Now I don't read MC, but just brain bubbling his head off won't work. That core thing is inconsistant with what actually happens on panel.


----------



## Heavenly King (Mar 25, 2012)

Plasticity: The Super-Skrull possesses the ability to convert the mass of his entire body into a highly malleable state at will.
Elongation: The Super-Skrull can extend his limbs, torso, or neck to great distances.
Grappling: The Super-Skrull may restrain opponents very efficiently by using his elastic form to entangle them.
Movement: The Super-Skrull can move at great speeds by stretching to his destination. As you can see him use these abilities to evade attacks or Grapple beings like thor, silver surfer 

evading attacks
this
this
this

Grappling and choking people 
this
this
Link removed


----------



## Heavenly King (Mar 25, 2012)

Superhuman Strength: The Super-Skrull possesses superhuman strength beyond the natural limits of the finest Skrull. Kl'rt's superhuman strength is sufficient enough to lift approximately 85 tons.
Superhuman Stamina: The Super-Skrull's muscles produce less fatigue toxins during physical activity than the muscles of normal Skrull.
Superhuman Durability: The Super-Skrull is far tougher and more resistant to injury than normal Skrulls.

beating on people
this

this
Link removed

taken hits from big name brawlers
this
Link removed
this
this


----------



## Heavenly King (Mar 25, 2012)

Brohan said:


> Cell was blown to shit twice, including his head, and regened from it.
> 
> Now I don't read MC, but just brain bubbling his head off won't work. That core thing is inconsistant with what actually happens on panel.



 better yet he can put a bubble small enough to destroy the core it's self


----------



## Heavenly King (Mar 25, 2012)

Pyrokinesis: The Super-Skrull possesses the mental ability to control ambient heat energy and the physical ability to transform his entire body, or portions of his body into a fiery, plasma-like state of will.
Plasma Form: The Super-Skrull possesses the physical ability to envelop his entire body or portions of his body with fiery plasma without harm to himself.
Fire Manipulation: The Super-Skrull can generate shapes composed of fire from any point on his body, such as long streams of fire.
Flight: The Super-Skrull with mental stimulation of his flame can form a jet of fire from his feet, directed behind him, which allows him to achieve flight.
Heat Absorption: The Super-Skrull can absorb infinite amounts of heat.

He can to use his flame as (Solar Flare)


Nova flame blast 
this
Link removed
Link removed


side not of things The Super Skrull can use all his ff powers at once and they are greater then those of the ff team it's self. Cell does have speed and powerful attacks. Kl'rt just has to many attacks that Cell isn't use to facing in battle


----------



## CreationofGod1800 (Mar 25, 2012)

> Superhuman Strength: The Super-Skrull possesses superhuman strength beyond the natural limits of the finest Skrull. Kl'rt's superhuman strength is sufficient enough to lift approximately 85 tons.



Cell's up there too, he has propably almost 100 tons strength powerscaling from Goku.


----------



## Toriko (Mar 25, 2012)

by 100 you mean a few million tons.


----------



## Toriko (Mar 25, 2012)

Heavenly King said:


> better yet he can put a bubble small enough to destroy the core it's self



That makes no sense


----------



## CreationofGod1800 (Mar 25, 2012)

Brohan said:


> by 100 you mean a few million tons.



Hmm...

In base Goku struggles with 40 tons.

Ssj is 50x multiplier so he is 200 tons, with hands propably 100 tons.

Even ssj3 Goku doesn't have over thousand tons strength and he's the third strongest character in dbz.


----------



## Heavenly King (Mar 25, 2012)

Brohan said:


> That makes no sense



psionic force which he can manipulate into a number of relatively simple forms; rectangular planes, cylinders, globes, domes, cones, etc. Makes sense now?


----------

